# New zealand v Australia



## Sasandougjohnston

Hi everyone 

Firstly I want to thank everyone for all the information this forum provides. 
I have tried to read as many threads as poss and think I'm in information overload. 

My husband came up with another question today which caused more confusion .... Why don't we consider Australia too ? 

My answer was its big it has spiders that are deadly and we have never been before. 

Got me thinking what other ppls reasons were for choosing New Zealand over Australia.......

Love to hear everyone's stories and reasons xx


----------



## escapedtonz

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Firstly I want to thank everyone for all the information this forum provides.
> I have tried to read as many threads as poss and think I'm in information overload.
> 
> My husband came up with another question today which caused more confusion .... Why don't we consider Australia too ?
> 
> My answer was its big it has spiders that are deadly and we have never been before.
> 
> Got me thinking what other ppls reasons were for choosing New Zealand over Australia.......
> 
> Love to hear everyone's stories and reasons xx


Hi,

We originally considered Oz, but during the lengthy research decided it wasn't for us for a number of reasons :-
The climate - in general too hot and dry. Even a breeze is warm so we were led to believe.
There's something in nature that can harm you at every turn, be it spiders/shark/frogs/jellyfish/plants, amongst others!
Also there was a high chance that a close neighbour could be from the same town in the UK - heck of a lot of poms!

So after making our decision not to emigrate to Oz we looked at NZ, carried out all the research and loved what we were looking at and reading.

You may or may not know...... If you get residency visa for Oz you can change your mind and just come straight to NZ on that visa.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Really I didn't know that at all thank you for that little gem of info .... Brains in info overload at the moment can't get my head round my husbands trade they mention qualifications but he is a time served engineer he has his city guilds and passed his gas Certs but he hasn't attended a uni or college it was all on the job training or sent away to to in house learning at the depot for carrier transicold so not sure where we stand really.


----------



## escapedtonz

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Really I didn't know that at all thank you for that little gem of info .... Brains in info overload at the moment can't get my head round my husbands trade they mention qualifications but he is a time served engineer he has his city guilds and passed his gas Certs but he hasn't attended a uni or college it was all on the job training or sent away to to in house learning at the depot for carrier transicold so not sure where we stand really.


Yeah I only found out recently via the forum and with hindsight we would have possibly applied for Oz first knowing that we could have migrated to NZ with the OZ Residency visa. I see it as doubling your options by trying to get work in either country and emigrating to the one that gives you the best options for the family assuming you find work. All has to be done in a timely manner though as one has to consider moving arrangements early.
I also think you lose the right to enter Oz on that visa when you pass through NZ customs on it.

City and guilds is recognised as level 4-6 trade qualification Im sure - on the NZ EOI.
Any other non academic qualification isn't considered or awarded points so far as I know. That just comes under experience where you get points for having the work experience in the trade you are claiming for.


----------



## topcat83

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Firstly I want to thank everyone for all the information this forum provides.
> I have tried to read as many threads as poss and think I'm in information overload.
> 
> My husband came up with another question today which caused more confusion .... Why don't we consider Australia too ?
> 
> My answer was its big it has spiders that are deadly and we have never been before.
> 
> Got me thinking what other ppls reasons were for choosing New Zealand over Australia.......
> 
> Love to hear everyone's stories and reasons xx


One though that always comes to mind when anyone asks the question 'Oz or NZ' is 'which part of Oz?' It's a big place, and it varies tremendously depending on where you are. 

We spent 6 weeks in Cairns in Queensland before we emigrated to NZ, and it is one of the few places in the world (other than NZ!) where we have sat at the end of the holiday and seriously discussed how to move there. We loved it up in the Atherton Tablelands, a little away from the coast - it reminded us of Devon with rainforests instead of deciduous woodlands.

We've also now visited Melbourne (OK, but nothing that said 'move here') and Sydney (much too big - we left London to get away from the big city).

So why NZ over Queensland? A number of reasons:
1. The climate. As you say, it's pretty hot wherever you go in Oz. But in Queensland, the summers are very hot and very wet. There's a reason why there's rainforest up there. You'd spend most of summer inside, in air-conditioned buildings.
2. The creepy-crawlies. I was never frightened of them, and it was great seeing the wildlife 'in the wild'. We saw snakes, spiders, lizards, kangaroos (including a Red), birds, koalas, and even a very rare sighting of a cassowary. But there's no way I could have felt at ease weeding my vegetable patch or pruning my flowering shrubs!
3. Age. When we emigrated I was 46. The cut-off age for permanent residence (or the equivalent) in Oz was 45, while in NZ it was 55.
4. Relatives! All my Mum's family lives in NZ.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

We have never visited Australia before but have been to New Zealand ( north island only). How long have you been in New Zealand top cat ? Where are you based ?

That's how I feel about Australia is very big and where do you start? We are currently living in carlisle cumbria with the lakes in our drop step not that we use it much due to weather ...... Had snow on Saturday and still have the heating on its that cold. I loved Auckland, and Hamilton as places to live I think ( still in info over load) my daughter loves dancing and swimming so where ever we move to would have to have dance lessons she currently does three hrs each sat. 
Love hearing everyone stories x


----------



## anski

We migrated to Australia in the 1960's & lived in Sydney for 32 years, loved it. Our children were born in Australia & still live there. Comparing Australia with New Zealand I would say in hindsight I would still have migrated to Australia as a young person. Our children have enjoyed many opportunities & our grandchildren are doing so now.

Australia is a vast country full of contrast in climate, scenery etc. You can have breakfast in the snow & lunch on the beach after a swim.

Don't let the stories of spiders or snakes put you off, I lived in bush land & used to do the gardening in shorts & bare feet, spiders live under rocks & if you leave them alone they leave you alone. I only ever saw snakes in the zoo.

NZ is a great country & I have lived here almost 12 years now, in Auckland until moving to Napier a couple of weeks ago (which I absolutely adore) but in many ways I think Australia has more to offer young people.

Just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Wow it's great to here it from someone that has lived in both areas. Can I ask what took you to New Zealand ?


----------



## anski

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Wow it's great to here it from someone that has lived in both areas. Can I ask what took you to New Zealand ?


We had sort of outgrown Australia, having seen most of it during the 32 years finally living on the Gold Coast very briefly. We had been taking trips to Europe in the last few years sort of doing our big OE in our 50's. 

Finally deciding to leave Australia & live in Europe had a year in England another in Spain, then moved to NZ in 2001 simply because housing was more affordable than Sydney at the time where house prices had doubled in 3 years! 

Managed to buy in very upmarket suburb of Auckland (Mission Bay) for a fraction of similar suburb in Sydney. 
Went back & lived in Europe for 2 years returning late 2011 with the intention of selling up & moving to Hawkes Bay, which we have just done. Bought in lovely area of Napier, nicer & bigger house for 50% less than Auckland.

Napier has wonderful climate & is less humid than Auckland.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Wow you really have lived. We really liked Auckland although we only visited briefly we stayed over the bridge from the main city not sure what area it was but stayed at the Byron on Spenser street seemed a lovely area. 

Think we have decided we need to follow our feeling about moving my mum will be devasted ad will try talk me out of it. She did in 2009 but we still feel strongly about moving.


----------



## anski

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Wow you really have lived. We really liked Auckland although we only visited briefly we stayed over the bridge from the main city not sure what area it was but stayed at the Byron on Spenser street seemed a lovely area.
> 
> Think we have decided we need to follow our feeling about moving my mum will be devasted ad will try talk me out of it. She did in 2009 but we still feel strongly about moving.


The Byron is in Takapuna, we chose Mission Bay (East side) as it is easier commute to the CBD from 15-30 minutes depending on time of day.

Crossing the bridge is a nightmare, very congested although you can take the ferry & the buses have bus lanes that speed things up.

Do not let anyone put you off, they can visit & easy to stay in touch with Skype. Your Mum has her life & you have yours to live. I miss my family at times but would never be selfish in wanting them to stay. Although in my case I was the one to leave them.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Thank you . 

I'm determined this time to go for it. I just need to confirm things like how much money we need to take the plunge and confirm if my husbands trade and the fact he is time served not done a qualification as such but has done his time and has passed city guilds and all his gas Certs he needs is good enough for Nz employers and that he would be employable. Iv emailed a dealership today and try get clarification from them. 

We have a good life here and some family say we mad wanting to leave it but something is missing and I want more for my kids x


----------



## Leighr

Hi Sarah

Good to see you in the forum, certainly plenty of people willing to help answer your questions!!! Didn't know about the forum when we emigrated.
Do come and see us if/when you visit NZ again.

Leigh


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Leighr said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> Good to see you in the forum, certainly plenty of people willing to help answer your questions!!! Didn't know about the forum when we emigrated.
> Do come and see us if/when you visit NZ again.
> 
> Leigh


Hi Leigh
Thank you for the advice to use the site, I'm hardly off it esp as the iPhone app is brilliant. 
We will defo visit you guys again and it's lovely to hear from you both again
Speak soon take care


----------



## bikaz

hello we are from Dumfries and having made our minds up of to go to Australia or to new Zealand mainly is it the weather my hubby is a plasterer and thought it is to cold and wet in nz what I don't know I never was there so I think it maybe is to hot in oz to be working on the buildingside I just don't know what to do and would like some advice too before the desition is made thanks everyone


----------



## escapedtonz

bikaz said:


> hello we are from Dumfries and having made our minds up of to go to Australia or to new Zealand mainly is it the weather my hubby is a plasterer and thought it is to cold and wet in nz what I don't know I never was there so I think it maybe is to hot in oz to be working on the buildingside I just don't know what to do and would like some advice too before the desition is made thanks everyone


Isn't the decision made because of your hubby's age ?
If he's over 45 then you have no chance of Oz unless you buy yourself in but that would be a massive cost.

So that leaves you with NZ as the only option.


----------



## anski

bikaz said:


> hello we are from Dumfries and having made our minds up of to go to Australia or to new Zealand mainly is it the weather my hubby is a plasterer and thought it is to cold and wet in nz what I don't know I never was there so I think it maybe is to hot in oz to be working on the buildingside I just don't know what to do and would like some advice too before the desition is made thanks everyone



NZ is not always cold & wet, we have just had the best summer weather in decades & many parts of NZ are drought declared. NZ has many different climates whilst the South island is certainly colder than the North Island in winter, Central Otago (SI) is hotter in summer as a rule.

As for Australia well it's a very large country & climate varies Tasmania being much colder & Northern Territory the hottest.

However Sydney can have extremes cold winter days & hot summer days & can get quite wet in summer. Queensland climate is milder in winter & hotter in summer.

I don't think one can predict the weather in any part of the world having lived & visited several countries in the last few years I have experienced weather conditions that are not the norm.

If age determines NZ, then I would suggest head for the NI where the climate is milder & his skill will be in more demand. Auckland is probably his best bet or Tauranga.


----------



## bikaz

Hello anski
thanks for your reply we could still go to OZ on a 457 visa but is quiet expensive and I feel not really compftable in this choice want he have to be altimes on the edge with this visa and I like the idea to live in NZ I would like to have in a view years a small B&B but don't know of that will work over in NZ so that's my idea could you gave me there some advice is that possible or not I am very grateful for your answer best wishes Karin and william:ranger:


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

bikaz said:


> hello we are from Dumfries and having made our minds up of to go to Australia or to new Zealand mainly is it the weather my hubby is a plasterer and thought it is to cold and wet in nz what I don't know I never was there so I think it maybe is to hot in oz to be working on the buildingside I just don't know what to do and would like some advice too before the desition is made thanks everyone


Hello 
We are going through same thing at moment but we have visited Nz north island. 
I have been in touch with employers in both countries and so far I have only had a response from one in Nz who has asked for my hubby cv and the emails are so positive he even asked where we want to be based and said " I'm sure we can fit your hubby in " even tho it was jus at this stage a enquiry about the work over there and his qualifications. 
Good luck making your decision. 
Ps we are not far from you just over the boarder in carlisle


----------



## bikaz

yes I know is that not great ?we have made up our minds we wont to go ahead and get an agend for the paper work visa to new Zealand and it would be great when we would have the same way and would move around the same time so that we are not the only newbies over in NZ did you made your decision where you want to immigrate to ? karin:clap2:


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

bikaz said:


> yes I know is that not great ?we have made up our minds we wont to go ahead and get an agend for the paper work visa to new Zealand and it would be great when we would have the same way and would move around the same time so that we are not the only newbies over in NZ did you made your decision where you want to immigrate to ? karin:clap2:


Yea it's fab but we are very much in the first stages so didn't expect that response want to make sure we make the right decision. Where do you want to base in New Zealand ? We want to move within 2 yrs . Have you got a time scale in mind ? Do you work ? 
Exciting stuff isn't it


----------



## bikaz

hello againe we wont to be away in the next 12 month we was considering oz towards nz but nz wins it doesn't have poisent animals all over the bit and did you ever saw the size of spiders they have in oz wouw that is scary man ok I had a look in the earthquake in Christchurch but no ja we don't wont to go down there anyway we want to be on the noth island not on the south around Auckland and it is so much nicer for children as well how many people are moving by you by me is onley my hubby and I and the 2 dogs our children are al aduld an living there own life so looking forward to a new life and when we are there we maybe can help u over there to settle do you take any animals with you ???we haven't got any work jet but that is ok otherwise it would be to much stress to short on timing you see looking forward to hear from you againe Karin and will


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

We only visited north island and loved Auckland and Hamilton. We don't have any pets part from a fish tank an dont think they would survive the journey lol. We have two children so it will be a adventure for them totally. Yea defo be nice to meet up over there for sure. 
My hubby mum lives jus over the boarder and always takes our children to dg1 panto think il miss pantos when we move actually I wonder if they have pantos. 
Do you think your children will follow you over one day ? Think my husbands parents would follow us if they could they have always talked about moving.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Ps yea the spiders are the only thing that worry me about Australia sounds silly to most ppl but a big thing to me


----------



## bikaz

oh for me is that one of the biggest thinks there the big huge spiders you only can catch them with thenet of the swimming pool so big they are than the little redback spiders one bite and they kill you and sneaks and,and no thanks now we altime can meet up before we even move to know each other a wee bit and my hubby said you can make a new pano in nz why not how old are the kids when I may ask they from me wouldn't come but you never know they said you go on live your life lol will see I don't hold my breath they have there own ideas so let them go on with it .awaiting a new answer from you Karin and will


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Lol yea I defo should that could be my new job "pantos". We have a little girl 6 and Jayden 3 well both very close to those ages within next two month. Defo keep in touch can't wait to here how u get on. Aww I'm sure your kids will visit u both how old are your children ? Speak soon


----------



## bikaz

hello MY CHILDREN ARE 34,33,28,23 LOL and I have 9 grandchildren don't get me wrong had them very early so that's now our time to live a little when I have new I will let you know over PM that's more privat lol happy easter spreak to you soon Karin and will


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Fab speak soon x


----------



## bikaz

Ok i have you in my friend list it will ask you of you wont to be my friend so i dont loose you in that big forum speak to you soon karin x


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Okies fab as I don't really understand that part of the site ha x


----------



## bikaz

look when you go on my username and click it on at ask you of you wont this user in you friends list and than you can send an request to this person of they wont to be your friend and you can click yes or no its easy but you will find out quick so don't worry will gave you news as soon I have got some on my side best wishes Karin and will


----------



## BikePike

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Ps yea the spiders are the only thing that worry me about Australia sounds silly to most ppl but a big thing to me


I'm considering Tauranga, NZ and Southern Victoria (Rural Melbourne) Australia.

Honestly if you look on the net enough you will find many people saying the creatures aren't a problem, many only see a few snakes in a life time, and dangerous spiders are rare. Though I don't like the idea of not being able to relax in the garden without shoes on.


----------



## bikaz

*info*

hello again 
see I saw pics from a hunters spider they are massive and you need the net from the pool to catch them in the house they are the size of a normal plate what you have your dinner on and than the little red back spiders they are everywhere and they are poisint so I don't know of I would like a vegie pad there in my garden its the little ones you cant see straight away what worries me kaz


----------



## zorrosheba

My husband and I have lived in Australia for 30 plus years but are retiring back to N.Z. for family reasons. I would say that for health care Aussie is way ahead. We live in the mountains and haven't come across too many nasties, a blue tongue lizzard and a few funnel webs but the rule is if you leave them alone they leave you alone!

Good luck,


Leslie.


----------



## Song_Si

Bugs/critters; I've lived in Perth, rural NE Victoria, two locations Sydney.
Only snakes I saw were in NE Vic, dead ones/road kill. Lots of hiking, my companions teasing about crazed wombats and vicious kangaroos, but only saw them in wildlife reserves (neither crazed nor vicious).
Only 'scare' I recall was swimming off Perth - a dolphin - when something that size/fin flashes past first thought is 'shark'.
Had NZ friends stay with us in NE Vic - they went golfing and came back with a story to tell - they'd gone off hunting in the long grass for a lost ball. Saw a man waving to them from a distance. They waved back. He kept getting nearer, still waving, until they could hear him. Something along the lines of _"Snakes you **** idiots"_

I wouldn't base any decision on country on potential koala attacks etc.

^^ Huntsman spiders? Big, scary looking, but don't think humans are on their diet


----------



## bikaz

thanks all that you give me a bit of information what is important to as will keep that in mind have a nice day kaz


----------



## ozbound12

bikaz said:


> hello again
> see I saw pics from a hunters spider they are massive and you need the net from the pool to catch them in the house they are the size of a normal plate what you have your dinner on and than the little red back spiders they are everywhere and they are poisint so I don't know of I would like a vegie pad there in my garden its the little ones you cant see straight away what worries me kaz


LOL. Huntsman spiders, while huge and scary looking, don't pose a threat to humans. Their venom isn't deadly to us. If you were to get bitten by one, you might have a bit of local swelling and mild pain, but that's the worst that could happen. And really, they're more afraid of us than we are of them. Also, they eat other nasty creatures such as cockroaches, so I think that makes them one of the good creepy crawlies.


----------



## Song_Si

*NZ Moa attack on tramper caught on camera*

and then there are the moa birds in NZ to beware of (maybe!)

*Moa attack on tramper caught on camera*









*Comments:*
"I’ve never been attacked by one and I’ve been tramping loads of times. Maybe most people do something to aggravate them but honestly I’ve only ever met really timid ones that seemed more scared of me than I was of them.
I guess best to be cautious though."
*
"People come to New Zealand to view the beautiful scenery but they need to be aware of the dangers. I have no sympathy for those who don’t adequately prepare for unexpected moa attacks."
*
"Yeah, well it really depends what time of year it is. When it’s around Oct-Dec, they’re all riled up ’cause that’s their mating season. I certainly wouldn’t approach one then, even with a beer."
*
"The catch-22 of the NZ bush. Hunters need to see you, so you wear hi-viz gear to avoid being shot, but Moa are attracted to bright colours. Most Moa are just curious, but some juvenile males will get aggressive. There’s 2 or 3 documented attacks every hunting season."
*
"We try so hard to warn tourists about this and they laugh at us. It’s really saddening"


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Thank you everyone for all your input it certainly helps and I have recently sat and thought how many spiders do I see in uk daily and the answer is hardly any and I maybe get one a year in the house yea they are harmless and my hubby splats them but I suppose we can handle them differently in any country I'm sure there is a professional that will remove them if they are a issue. Am I right ? Still lots to think about but I have emailed my hubby cv to a few employers in a few different countries and so far have had a positive response from one in Auckland and no response for Australia so think it will be the job that makes us choose location at the moment and we know New Zealand is beautiful , still early stages yet tho. 

Thank you and keep the advice coming because its all interesting


----------



## Mrs Schultz

topcat83 said:


> One though that always comes to mind when anyone asks the question 'Oz or NZ' is 'which part of Oz?' It's a big place, and it varies tremendously depending on where you are.
> 
> We spent 6 weeks in Cairns in Queensland before we emigrated to NZ, and it is one of the few places in the world (other than NZ!) where we have sat at the end of the holiday and seriously discussed how to move there. We loved it up in the Atherton Tablelands, a little away from the coast - it reminded us of Devon with rainforests instead of deciduous woodlands.
> 
> We've also now visited Melbourne (OK, but nothing that said 'move here') and Sydney (much too big - we left London to get away from the big city).
> 
> So why NZ over Queensland? A number of reasons:
> 1. The climate. As you say, it's pretty hot wherever you go in Oz. But in Queensland, the summers are very hot and very wet. There's a reason why there's rainforest up there. You'd spend most of summer inside, in air-conditioned buildings.
> 2. The creepy-crawlies. I was never frightened of them, and it was great seeing the wildlife 'in the wild'. We saw snakes, spiders, lizards, kangaroos (including a Red), birds, koalas, and even a very rare sighting of a cassowary. But there's no way I could have felt at ease weeding my vegetable patch or pruning my flowering shrubs!
> 3. Age. When we emigrated I was 46. The cut-off age for permanent residence (or the equivalent) in Oz was 45, while in NZ it was 55.
> 4. Relatives! All my Mum's family lives in NZ.


Oh husband and I are going on holiday to trinity beach in August, looking forward to it, and the first holiday out of NZ if you count going back to see relatives in the uk twice


----------



## Mrs Schultz

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Thank you everyone for all your input it certainly helps and I have recently sat and thought how many spiders do I see in uk daily and the answer is hardly any and I maybe get one a year in the house yea they are harmless and my hubby splats them but I suppose we can handle them differently in any country I'm sure there is a professional that will remove them if they are a issue. Am I right ? Still lots to think about but I have emailed my hubby cv to a few employers in a few different countries and so far have had a positive response from one in Auckland and no response for Australia so think it will be the job that makes us choose location at the moment and we know New Zealand is beautiful , still early stages yet tho.
> 
> Thank you and keep the advice coming because its all interesting


We thought of Oz first but we couldn't get in on husbands occupation even though he is a cnc machinist, had not done it for years and was infact promoted to a lean manufacturing, business improvement, but was not recognised in oz, although we have seen numerous jobs advertised since, I have a friend from the uk who lives in NZ so we tried here with no problem, and I'm glad I did, although took me a while to settle because of eldest daughter not liking it, but things are great now.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Mrs Schultz said:


> We thought of Oz first but we couldn't get in on husbands occupation even though he is a cnc machinist, had not done it for years and was infact promoted to a lean manufacturing, business improvement, but was not recognised in oz, although we have seen numerous jobs advertised since, I have a friend from the uk who lives in NZ so we tried here with no problem, and I'm glad I did, although took me a while to settle because of eldest daughter not liking it, but things are great now.


Hi 

Where in Nz have you settled how long have you been there now? My husbands a air conditioning and refrigeration engineer and we are presently talking to two employers one Nz based with positions in Wellington and Auckland and one in Australia. Both asked for his cv and both came back with very positive and encouraging feedback New Zealand more then Australia at the moment. Nz has said that should we choose to head over his salary would be 58240 Nz before overtime and they would try fit him in where we choose we prefer. Heads still spinning , however Australian based company have said they would cover our visas costs but we haven't spoken as much to them at this stage. 
My husband currently works for a world wide dealership and both employers are attached also to the world wide company. 
How olds your daughter , I'm concerned our kids will not settle they are both very attached to my mum as she is my Childcare while I work which also makes it hard. We are very happy with our lives but have always wanted to try something new and feel a strong pull to Nz for me but my husband like oz. 

Cheers


----------



## anski

Mrs Schultz said:


> Oh husband and I are going on holiday to trinity beach in August, looking forward to it, and the first holiday out of NZ if you count going back to see relatives in the uk twice



If you are going to Trinity Beach also consider a day trip to Cape Tribulation Cape Tribulation Accommodation, Tours, Maps and Travel Guide (going across the Daintree River. It is a very special place.

Also the trip by train from Cairns to Kuranda is great.

However if pushed for time & only do one. Do go to Cape Tribulation.


----------



## guser

Tough choice however we've lived in UK Aus NZ and Canada and we're so happy now residing in the South Island of NZ. UK loads of fun-too busy. Aus different but too much of the same. Tough choice between Canada and NZ. NZ such a laid back lifestyle it's the best choice. The longer we spend here the better. Sure it's different to other countries but that's what makes it NZ. Life is what you make of it.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

guser said:


> Tough choice however we've lived in UK Aus NZ and Canada and we're so happy now residing in the South Island of NZ. UK loads of fun-too busy. Aus different but too much of the same. Tough choice between Canada and NZ. NZ such a laid back lifestyle it's the best choice. The longer we spend here the better. Sure it's different to other countries but that's what makes it NZ. Life is what you make of it.


Wow you have travelled. Where in uk were u and where on South Island are you now ?


----------



## zeeshanfazal7

Hello Everyone,
I am from Pakistan and I am thinking about applying for Immigration for Australia. I am an internal auditor(age-27) and my wife is an electrical engineer (age-26). Some of my friends told me that New Zealand is also a good option to consider. Can someone please share their views as to which country would be a better option in respect of salaries/pays and cost of living.Also, we don't have any relatives or friends in both countries! Any guidance would be really appreciated


----------



## escapedtonz

zeeshanfazal7 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am from Pakistan and I am thinking about applying for Immigration for Australia. I am an internal auditor(age-27) and my wife is an electrical engineer (age-26). Some of my friends told me that New Zealand is also a good option to consider. Can someone please share their views as to which country would be a better option in respect of salaries/pays and cost of living.Also, we don't have any relatives or friends in both countries! Any guidance would be really appreciated


We were also in a similar situation - Australia or New Zealand ?
We initially researched Australia for many months but ruled it out for a number of reasons.
Disadvantages :-
Too hot.
Too dry.
Too many creatures about that can harm a human - eg spiders, frogs, jellyfish, snakes, sharks etc.
Too high a chance that a close neighbour is from the same area of England as I am.
Very high cost of living.
Advantages :-
High salaries.

I have friends who live in Perth, Melbourne and Sydney and they all earn a great deal more than they would in the UK or NZ, but due to the high cost of living they aren't that much better off for it.
Kind of glad I'm not in near 50 degree heat like some people I know are experiencing now in Oz.

NZ :-
Not too hot.
Not too cold.
Certainly not dry. It rains often but not too wet either.
Temperature in summer is 20-30 degrees - Comfortable.
Temperature (where we live now) in winter mid single figures overnight then can get up to 15/18 degrees during the day - not bad for winter.
No creatures that can harm humans.
My close neighbour unlikely to be from the UK, let alone the area I used to live.
Generally salaries here are less - I lost approx 35%.
Cost of living is higher than we were used to back home in UK by 10-15% but you learn to live with it and adapt spending habits - shop seasonally. Always shop in the sales. Never pay full price for anything.


----------

